# Dirty Mike



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody know what happened to him? 
Heard a shit eating dog was seen in his neighborhood, wondering if he was eaten….


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Who's Mike?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fishun *****


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

never heard of him.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And that’s,... Dirty Mike.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Anybody know what happened to him?
> Heard a shit eating dog was seen in his neighborhood, wondering if he was eaten….


Time to find a


Boat-Dude said:


> never heard of him.


your about to


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Anybody know what happened to him?
> Heard a shit eating dog was seen in his neighborhood, wondering if he was eaten….


Damn I hope I don’t piss you off .LOL!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Heard he got caught with a goat in Mossy Head.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Damn I hope I don’t piss you off .LOL!





jwilson1978 said:


> Damn I hope I don’t piss you off .LOL!


halo1 was right!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Heard he got caught with a goat in Mossy Head.


Does he still fish with Josh and MaxP?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Does he still fish with Josh and MaxP?


Nope not touching that!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Soup Kitchens for all


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MaxP said:


> Soup Kitchens for all


No soup for me!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> View attachment 1081004


Yep!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Does he still fish with Josh and MaxP?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh I forgot I banned him last week. Oops.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i kinda enjoyed his posts. told it like it was. butt, he is the one who brought up the peanut butter idea. lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Oh I forgot I banned him last week. Oops.


You get tired of all the little love notes he sent you?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You get tired of all the little love notes he sent you?


Naw I ignored all his stupid PMs. He just lost his mind one night so he had to go.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know how yawll do it, you couldn't pay me to be a mod.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I don't know how yawll do it, you couldn't pay me to be a mod.


At this point none of us give a shit anymore


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I don't know how yawll do it, you couldn't pay me to be a mod.


They do a lot better job than I could.
I’d get pissed off and ban everybody and wake up the next morning having to send out apology notes asking people to come back. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess this site wouldn't be as bad as some because the PM's whining and bitching would drive me nuts.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think the night in question that chase alluded too? fishun was drinking more than i was or he had over medicated. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i think the night in question that chase alluded too? fishun was drinking more than i was or he had over medicated. lol.
> jack


Ya he just wasn't his usual lovable self! LOL.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just don't bring up electric pressure washers and we'll be fine. lol.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ya he just wasn't his usual lovable self! LOL.


you two must have a close personal relationship. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> you two must have a close personal relationship. lol.
> jack


Nope never talked to the guy just had got the vibe he might have some anger issues. Im just waiting on Bob to post up IM BACK BITCHES!!!! Man that would be hilarious!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I guess this site wouldn't be as bad as some because the PM's whining and bitching would drive me nuts.


The fun ones at when a member wants me to call them to discuss issues or to bitch about another member. Those get ignored and deleted real fast.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Nope never talked to the guy just had got the vibe he might have some anger issues. Im just waiting on Bob to post up IM BACK BITCHES!!!! Man that would be hilarious!


yep, i agree, wilson. he did have something going on internally. i reread the thread and it was funny as shit and at the same time sad to hear such comments. i was waiting for the splittine bomb for sure. kinda like dreamwolf, now that was a character. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> yep, i agree, wilson. he did have something going on internally. i reread the thread and it was funny as shit and at the same time sad to hear such comments. i was waiting for the splittine bomb for sure. kinda like dreamwolf, now that was a character. lol.
> jack


For sure


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> The fun ones at when a member wants me to call them to discuss issues or to bitch about another member. Those get ignored and deleted real fast.


Anybody ever complained about me?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Anybody ever complained about me?


Besides your Mama...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob harbison did. lol.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Anybody ever complained about me?


Not recently. There were a few when you was on your shit a year or so ago.


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

Now I want to know what thread I missed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Not recently. There were a few when you was on your shit a year or so ago.


It gets exhausting trying to keep all these people pissed off at the same time....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> It gets exhausting trying to keep all these people pissed off at the same time....


in my mind i can see you laughing your ass off. lol.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> in my mind i can see you laughing your ass off. lol.
> jack


I do. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, every time I start laughing out loud reading the forums, my wife always ask what did you do now?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> It gets exhausting trying to keep all these people pissed off at the same time....


If your gona do it be good at it.Your doing a damn good job! LOL!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ...he did have something going on internally. i reread the thread and it was funny as shit and at the same time sad to hear such comments.


He might have just been over-medicated on Ivermectin.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Splittine said:


> The fun ones at when a member wants me to call them to discuss issues or to bitch about another member. Those get ignored and deleted real fast.



You got to be kidding me, although i know your not. It's pathetic that a grown ass man would go that far when butt hurt and want to converse with you over it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> You got to be kidding me, although i know your not. It's pathetic that a grown ass man would go that far when butt hurt and want to converse with you over it.


In my defense, I was drinking alot that night. No need for the name calling.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> You got to be kidding me, although i know your not. It's pathetic that a grown ass man would go that far when butt hurt and want to converse with you over it.


it’s happened probably a dozen times over the years.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> You got to be kidding me, although i know your not. It's pathetic that a grown ass man would go that far when butt hurt and want to converse with you over it.


We had one guy years ago that went by AndyS who got the whole political section shut down because his feelings got hurt. Shut down and removed! 😂

Ole paperback


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> We had one guy years ago that went by AndyS who got the whole political section shut down because his feelings got hurt. Shut down and removed! 😂



Yea i remember that fella, he was something special. Im really sad that i was not around to see how fond Kim was of you though-i missed out on that one that still seems to get thrown up at you


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

remember omega?
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I miss woody and Glenn. Them 2 knew alot about everything and not shit about anything.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I miss woody and Glenn. Them 2 knew alot about everything and not shit about anything.


I hear Glenn's been up to some shenanigans lately.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I hear Glenn's been up to some shenanigans lately.....


Oh do tell. I haven’t heard.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Oh do tell. I haven’t heard.


I'll text ya


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like a bunch of old ladies gossiping. lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> sounds like a bunch of old ladies gossiping. lol.
> jack


You want me to text you too?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Whenever you text joey he can text me. I like my info second hand!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like Glenn and his wife have been trolling their lures in different waters.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> sounds like a bunch of old ladies gossiping. lol.
> jack


Y’all ain’t ready for this.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Y’all ain’t ready for this.


I got screen shots but I ain’t posting them.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Splittine said:


> Sounds like Glenn and his wife have been trolling their lures in different waters.


From what I remember she's probably getting more strikes.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> From what I remember she's probably getting more strikes.


Probably but she damn sure won’t be getting any tickets.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I knew them pretty teeth was gonna get him in trouble.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

slander, just pure and simple. y'all are making all this shit up. lol.'
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I got screen shots but I ain’t posting them.


Now Joey has those.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> slander, just pure and simple. y'all are making all this shit up. lol.'
> jack


I got your evidence....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Now Joey has those.


I still can’t believe the bisexual part. I didn’t see that coming. Damn closet door got blasted off the hinges on facebook.  🤣😂


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I still can’t believe the bi part. I didn’t see that coming. Damn closet door got blasted off the hinges on facebook.  🤣😂


You didn't hear about that a couple years ago??


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You didn't hear about that a couple years ago??


No. Lol. No I didn’t.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as a result of evidence submitted by mrfish, i withdraw my initial claim of slander. lol.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> No. Lol. No I didn’t.


I always wondered why he only night fished with that same dude. Never anyone else in the boat at night.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> I always wondered why he only night fished with that same dude. Never anyone else in the boat at night.


Lmao i was just typing that same shit.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I always wondered why he only night fished with that same dude. Never anyone else in the boat at night.


Damn I was thinking for a min well I’m in the dark on this one everybody’s having a good laugh but I think I’m sure now I’m glad I don’t know who y’all are talking about


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson, consider yourself lucky. i had heard the name but i never met him.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> wilson, consider yourself lucky. i had heard the name but i never met him.
> jack


I do! On that one for sure!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Joker got a fish hung in a stump one night and jumped in and following the line down and grabbed the fish. My all time favorite!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Jack I can get you and jwilson on one of his night catfish charters, but I ain't responsible for hurt feelings!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Jack I can get you and jwilson on one of his night catfish charters, but I ain't responsible for hurt feelings!


Na I’m good you keep him as your friend not sure but Jack probably want go on that trip with y’all ethier just guessing


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Joker got a fish hung in a stump one night and jumped in and following the line down and grabbed the fish. My all time favorite!


Joey i know damn well you remember that one.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> No. Lol. No I didn’t.


Pretty sure there was something on here about it. Like 99% sure.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> Na I’m good you keep him as your friend not sure but Jack probably want go on that trip with y’all ethier just guessing


Lol me and him were anything but friends


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Lol me and him were anything but friends


Lets hope not Lmao!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

noodling with Joey and bob for big catfish I think would be a hit on the meat eater channel?Make Joey up his already epic catfish skills! I watched a noodling event 20 yrs ago and I announced my retirement the same day! Im in for 20 bucks to get a video of Joey noodling a catfish! the non porn version before split chimes in🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> noodling with Joey and bob for big catfish I think would be a hit on the meat eater channel?Make Joey up his already epic catfish skills! I watched a noodling event 20 yrs ago and I announced my retirement the same day! Im in for 20 bucks to get a video of Joey noodling a catfish! the non porn version before split chimes in🤣


Man, are you high?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> noodling with Joey and bob for big catfish I think would be a hit on the meat eater channel?Make Joey up his already epic catfish skills! I watched a noodling event 20 yrs ago and I announced my retirement the same day! Im in for 20 bucks to get a video of Joey noodling a catfish! the non porn version before split chimes in🤣


I’m in!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Joey i know damn well you remember that one.


Oh yeah. I remember.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Man, are you high?


Drunk again 🤣 and trying to figure out how to be joeys manager! As he’s kinda of like the catfish king… already found him a film manager!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No noodling here. Rodnreel or nothing!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Been a lotta nothing here lately too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> No noodling here. Rodnreel or nothing!!


Sounds kinda closety....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Sounds kinda closety....


I’m scared of the dark.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Drunk again 🤣 and trying to figure out how to be joeys manager! As he’s kinda of like the catfish king… already found him a film manager!


Leave them fish alone.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

She just lives down the road from me. Known her dad for years.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Sounds kinda closety....


Na


MrFish said:


> Sounds kinda closety....


Na you fish offshore treble hooks and shit with teeth are a lot more dangerous


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Jack I can get you and jwilson on one of his night catfish charters, but I ain't responsible for hurt feelings!


sounds good as long as i'm pitching. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> sounds good as long as i'm catching. lol.
> jack


Yep fishing is not much fun now catching thats fun


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kinda was thinking along the line of pitching and catching. lol. wilson, get in the joke phase instead of the fishing phase. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> kinda was thinking along the line of pitching and catching. lol. wilson, get in the joke phase instead of the fishing phase. lol.
> jack


Gotca I think I mabe gona have to use halo’s excuse! Been bouncing around shop working on a few things not really paying attention might be gettin tipsy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I pitch to women and no catching.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I pitch to women and no catching.


That’s right!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Gotca I think I mabe gona have to use halo’s excuse! Been bouncing around shop working on a few things not really paying attention might be gettin tipsy


i get drunk a lot ,like ALOT! Im semi buzzed now, but even in my weirdest dreams, I’ve never been the catcher🤔


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> i get drunk a lot ,like ALOT! Im semi buzzed now, but even in my weirdest dreams, I’ve never been the catcher🤔


I know that’s right!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

K that’s fake news ,im hammered ! Going to bed gotta work tom!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> i get drunk a lot ,like ALOT! Im semi buzzed now, but even in my weirdest dreams, I’ve never been the catcher🤔


You should book a trip on Bust your Flower Charters.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> I know that’s right!!!


Bout the only thing I want to catch is a buzz


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Damn I was thinking for a min well I’m in the dark on this one everybody’s having a good laugh but I think I’m sure now I’m glad I don’t know who y’all are talking about


Go do a search for capt. Glen or something like that. Then when you finish digging thru a couple years of those posts. Go look up woody woods. If you wanna be a real member here you gotta know those 2 names. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> You should book a trip on Bust your Flower Charters.


That fishin injin’s boat he was always talking about Cummins in his boat


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Go do a search for capt. Glen or something like that. Then when you finish digging thru a couple years of those posts. Go look up woody woods. If you wanna be a real member here you gotta know those 2 names.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


I’m scared!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> From what I remember she's probably getting more strikes.


I saw here a couple weeks ago at sportsman's night out. She's definitely a dime piece. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> I’m scared!


You would laugh your ass off. Then you gotta look up kim. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Go do a search for capt. Glen or something like that. Then when you finish digging thru a couple years of those posts. Go look up woody woods. If you wanna be a real member here you gotta know those 2 names.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Oh and I have what will be probably a stupid question but what or why do several people have the avatar you use?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> You would laugh your ass off. Then you gotta look up kim.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Ok I will check that out


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Drunk again 🤣 and trying to figure out how to be joeys manager! As he’s kinda of like the catfish king… already found him a film manager!


She’s badass. Met her a few times. From Andalusia.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> She’s badass. Met her a few times. From Andalusia.


One of my friends sons went to I think it was Troy state with her he said she was cool as the come I think he’s still in love lol


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy shit, just read this entire thread, I guess we have a new definition for river raper


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m scared of the dark.


Bob said that's racist.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

DLo said:


> Holy shit, just read this entire thread, I guess we have a new definition for river raper


Which is why noodling with Joey is the next big thing on the hunting catfishing channel! Joey


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Oh and I have what will be probably a stupid question but what or why do several people have the avatar you use?


That is a picture of forum member linkovichs son. It was his last hunt before he joined Jesus this last year. He fought as hard as he could. But our Lord and Savior needed him home to work on the deer population up there. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Bob said that's racist.
> [/QUOTE/





MrFish said:


> Bob said that's racist.





lettheairout said:


> That is a picture of forum member linkovichs son. It was his last hunt before he joined Jesus this last year. He fought as hard as he could. But our Lord and Savior needed him home to work on the deer population up there.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Man that was a real stupid question I’m so sorry at a loss for words had know idea. Just don’t what to say I feel real stupid for asking now but that’s awesome of you MEN who have done that! Thank you for telling me and much respect and condolences to his family truly breaking my hart!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Man that was a real stupid question I’m so sorry at a loss for words had know idea. Just don’t what to say I feel real stupid for asking now but that’s awesome of you MEN who have done that! Thank you for telling me and much respect and condolences to his family truly breaking my hart!


No need to feel bad. Now you know.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> No need to feel bad. Now you know.


Dumb ass newbie so sorry


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Splittine said:


> She’s badass. Met her a few times. From Andalusia.


They live out in the friendship community outside of Brantley and are just as country as they appear. Her dad Jeff could build a house out of pallets and it would look good. When she was in HS she wouldn't hardly talk. Now she never shuts up.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I miss woody and Glenn. Them 2 knew alot about everything and not shit about anything.


Woody is still winning tournanments from the couch with a broken ankle. I did get a picture of him last week though....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> They live out in the friendship community outside of Brantley and are just as country as they appear. Her dad Jeff could build a house out of pallets and it would look good. When she was in HS she wouldn't hardly talk. Now she never shuts up.


is that the friendship community near elba? i used to know some people around that area. twas a hundred years ago though.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Dumb ass newbie so sorry


wilson, i say this for the forum members. you have fit in quite well for a newbie. don't your fingers hurt from banging that keyboard so much? lol. but seriously, a lot of the members have had their fair share of hardships and i would say there is not one on here that would not support you if you needed help.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> is that the friendship community near elba? i used to know some people around that area. twas a hundred years ago though.
> jack


Thats it.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> is that the friendship community near elba? i used to know some people around that area. twas a hundred years ago though.
> jack


Used to be the only spot to get beer in that neck of the woods until Elba went wet. Also had fresh oysters back in the day.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> Used to be the only spot to get beer in that neck of the woods until Elba went wet. Also had fresh oysters back in the day.


we went to the taxi stand in opp when elba was dry. those were the good old days.
jack


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> We had one guy years ago that went by AndyS who got the whole political section shut down because his feelings got hurt. Shut down and removed! 😂
> 
> Ole paperback


Hey don't forget about good old BB


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait. are yall saying capt glen is keeping it on the down low? No way!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> You would laugh your ass off. Then you gotta look up kim.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Today I went and looked Glenn woody Kim and bb. Man y’all dealt with some real winners back then! The Glenn dude soon as I saw his avatar made no sense to me why anybody was surprised! That guy just looks like a flamer. But what really intrigued me was who and what members were posting and how timid some of the same guys that can pretty rough now.Exept for boat dude sorry man but I’m pretty sure he was ready to whoop blue fish blues’s butt in some of those old post. Had me lmao! All in all it’s was a lot of fun!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Today I went and looked Glenn woody Kim and bb. Man y’all dealt with some real winners back then! The Glenn dude soon as I saw his avatar made no sense to me why anybody was surprised! That guy just looks like a flamer. But what really intrigued me was who and what members were posting and how timid some of the same guys that can pretty rough now.Exept for boat dude sorry man but I’m pretty sure he was ready to whoop blue fish blues’s butt in some of those old post. Had me lmao! All in all it’s was a lot of fun!


Oh you have no idea. This forum use to have about 10x as many active members years ago. It was entertaining to say the least. It will never be near as entertaining s it was 10 years ago.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Today I went and looked Glenn woody Kim and bb. Man y’all dealt with some real winners back then! The Glenn dude soon as I saw his avatar made no sense to me why anybody was surprised! That guy just looks like a flamer. But what really intrigued me was who and what members were posting and how timid some of the same guys that can pretty rough now.Exept for boat dude sorry man but I’m pretty sure he was ready to whoop blue fish blues’s butt in some of those old post. Had me lmao! All in all it’s was a lot of fun!





Splittine said:


> Oh you have no idea. This forum use to have about 10x as many active members years ago. It was entertaining to say the least. It will never be near as entertaining s it was 10 years ago.


It would be great just to throw out some old names on threads just for people to give there opinions man that would get some laughs!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This place has a way of changing people. You’ll see. 
I use to be a rich successful liberal.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> This place has a way of changing people. You’ll see.
> I use to be a rich successful liberal.


Now you’re just a liberal.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> This place has a way of changing people. You’ll see.
> I use to be a rich successful liberal.


Joey sir rich and successful I could believe but for some reason I’m betting your head would have blown off if you were ever a liberal!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Now you’re just a liberal.





JoeyWelch said:


> This place has a way of changing people. You’ll see.
> I use to be a rich successful liberal.


Ol Bob’s a breeze compared to that Kim dude that guy seemed like he posted everything he could find about fishing but really had never done any of it


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ol Bob’s a breeze compared to that Kim dude that guy seemed like he posted everything he could find about fishing but really had never done any of it


Kim didn't have a sense of humor at all and he had a girl name.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Kim didn't have a sense of humor at all and he had a girl name.


Probably a lbgtq Asian just guessing


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Did you look up cathunter? Thats the first name ole Glenn had. I did learn that to make 3 videos all you need are 2 fish and 3 shirts!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Probably a lbgtq Asian just guessing


Nah, little feller. Owned the water, he did.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Now you’re just a liberal.


Only if I say something everyone else doesn’t agree with.Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Did you look up cathunter? Thats the first name ole Glenn had. I did learn that to make 3 videos all you need are 2 fish and 3 shirts!!


He had some great conspiracies about BP.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Only if I say something everyone else doesn’t agree with.Lol


You start spouting anything Libertarian and they'll call you a liberal.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> At this point none of us give a shit anymore


This entire forum is bullshit but this post is 100% accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You start spouting anything Libertarian and they'll call you a liberal.


It would do some of these guys good to switch topics for a bit. Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ol Bob’s a breeze compared to that Kim dude that guy seemed like he posted everything he could find about fishing but really had never done any of it


Ill let you in on a little secret about Ole Bob. He likes the attention he gets here. He’ll never admit it though.
Hope the old codger is doing ok after his procedure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Kim didn't have a sense of humor at all and he had a girl name.


If you ever wanted to hit Kim below the belt, just tell him he sucked at rigging and he don’t know how to tie knots.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Did you look up cathunter? Thats the first name ole Glenn had. I did learn that to make 3 videos all you need are 2 fish and 3 shirts!!


No but I need to check it out!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Ill let you in on a little secret about Ole Bob. He likes the attention he gets here. He’ll never admit it though.
> Hope the old codger is doing ok after his procedure.


Yes seen that 100 the other night and agree it probably does him good to have some to f with


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> You start spouting anything Libertarian and they'll call you a liberal.


Your right but not putting my dog in that fight!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> It would do some of these guys good to switch topics for a bit. Lol


Ya it’s a lot more fun than being butt hurt all day


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> This entire forum is bullshit but this post is 100% accurate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



You don't feel this forum is more laid back now?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> If you ever wanted to hit Kim below the belt, just tell him he sucked at rigging and he don’t know how to tie knots.


Oh that shit would set his ass off.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I just thank God I wasn’t born a bass fisherman….


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Oh you have no idea. This forum use to have about 10x as many active members years ago. It was entertaining to say the least. It will never be near as entertaining s it was 10 years ago.


I remember the good 'ol days....yep back in '09 it was....*The Great Tournament Bleaching Scandal*.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Oh you have no idea. This forum use to have about 10x as many active members years ago. It was entertaining to say the least. It will never be near as entertaining s it was 10 years ago.


To be fair, a certain person who I won’t name, singlehandily accounted for about 30% of our membership losses ,but he did give them a going away present when they left


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> To be fair, a certain person who I won’t name, singlehandily accounted for about 30% of our membership losses ,but he did give them a going away present when they left
> View attachment 1081077


I was just playing around with them.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I just thank God I wasn’t born a bass fisherman….





JoeyWelch said:


> I just thank God I wasn’t born a bass fisherman….


Ha I saw that today to had a poster of fish everything on it was bait but catfish


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen Tuna Man name pop up the other day. Rest his soul. He had a solution to every problem.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Woody, looking back should go in the hall of fame!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> You don't feel this forum is more laid back now?


From what I saw today it is more laid back but the the posting has change from more fishing and outdoors to more political and screwing with people still fun just saying mabe an example and I’m probably wrong but Chris V from what I see is a legion on here the man knows his stuff ask him why he don’t take the time to deal with it


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Seen Tuna Man name pop up the other day. Rest his soul. He had a solution to every problem.


Wasn't he up where I used to live in Calera?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

was he even real?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> From what I saw today it is more laid back but the the posting has change from more fishing and outdoors to more political and screwing with people still fun just saying mabe an example and I’m probably wrong but Chris V from what I see is a legion on her the man knows his stuff ask him why he don’t take the time to deal with it


Chris got tired of the politics.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Wasn't he up where I used to live in Calera?


Yup


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Chris got tired of the politics.


And he lost his place to run it with all the servers when they sold All Pro Sound I believe. He sold the forum to a group in Texas for stupid money.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Chris got tired of the politics.


Seems like a awesome dude


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> And he lost his place to run it with all the servers when they sold All Pro Sound I believe. He sold the forum to a group in Texas for stupid money.


I was talking about Vescey.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I was talking about Vescey.


Shit. That’s why I don’t need to post from the bar.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Shit. That’s why I don’t need to post from the bar.


Trulys on Happy Hour?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Trulys on Happy Hour?


Some of that Arkansas beer


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Anytime i caught a big catfish and put the weight i could always count on Glenn to set me straight and post a picture of a world record his friend from Virginia caught. Joker never did believe me on my fish weights and I almost always told the truth!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Anytime i caught a big catfish and put the weight i could always count on Glenn to set me straight and post a picture of a world record his friend from Virginia caught. Joker never did believe me on my fish weights and I almost always told the truth!


Mabe out of line but if y’all could tell some story’s about the old pecker heads it would be a lot of fun.Being Splittine kicked fishin ***** out and ruined Joey’s thread! Surely it’s gota be better than everyone bitching at each-other about politics put the anger towards a holes that deserve it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Some of that Arkansas beer
> 
> View attachment 1081078


Dont come back here with no damn razorback hat on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I remember the good 'ol days....yep back in '09 it was....*The Great Tournament Bleaching Scandal*.
> 
> View attachment 1081076


Shit I remember that... I poured the bleach.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> wilson, i say this for the forum members. you have fit in quite well for a newbie. don't your fingers hurt from banging that keyboard so much? lol. but seriously, a lot of the members have had their fair share of hardships and i would say there is not one on here that would not support you if you needed help.
> jack


Thanks Jack! I can stick my foot knee deep in my mouth a lot. But there are some great guys on here that I really think the world of and some that are just hard to read. But at the end of the day no matter what feel like most of the people on here are good just because what it is gota be decent people


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Most the people on here are good eggs even if we don't all act like it all the time. I mean 'we'.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, tuna man was up from around Calera as well as Chef, Bama Sam, Reel Feisty and a few others, I still get to see Reel Feisty from time to time. Tuna Man was a hell of a fisherman and didn't mind explaining techiques. Any of y'all remember MonoMan? He took me under his wing a long time ago and showed me most everything I know about offshore fishing. Truely a great person. He offered to take me and a few others to Costa for an all expense paid trip but we were in shutdown and I couldn't make it. Soon after, I started getting stuff UPS's from him like a sytek, and danged nice Garmin GPS/Sounder with all his numbers in it, tackle and other stuff. Still have a 12 foot skiff he gave me. Anyway's about 2 months later he passed from cancer that he didn't tell anybody about. RIP Mono Man.
Oh, am I to understand that Joey is now a far left libtard now?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Oh, am I to understand that Joey is now a far left libtard now?


Anything white, isn’t all right!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna bring my Canine American down to hump on your leg....


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

*ex*


JoeyWelch said:


> Anything white, isn’t all right!!!


Might be funniest shit yet.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Dont come back here with no damn razorback hat on.


I have several Hog hats. And a license plate on the front of my truck.
NW Arkansas is a beautiful area and the UofA is an awesome school.
I was there from 1979 to 1982
Grew up in NE Arkansas
Razorbacker through and through


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I have several Hog hats. And a license plate on the front of my truck.
> NW Arkansas is a beautiful area and the UofA is an awesome school.
> I was there from 1979 to 1982
> Grew up in NE Arkansas
> Razorbacker through and through


Even after all that we still love ya' man!. Full disclosure, I'm an Indiana U alum but have spent countless more $ at Alabama than I ever thought of spending up there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I have several Hog hats. And a license plate on the front of my truck.
> NW Arkansas is a beautiful area and the UofA is an awesome school.
> I was there from 1979 to 1982
> Grew up in NE Arkansas
> Razorbacker through and through


Man I’m sorry.
I hope you can do better in the future.
😂🤣😅


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I have several Hog hats. And a license plate on the front of my truck.
> NW Arkansas is a beautiful area and the UofA is an awesome school.
> I was there from 1979 to 1982
> Grew up in NE Arkansas
> Razorbacker through and through


Dammit man! That's as bad as owning Auburn hats and having an Auburn tag.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Dammit man! That's as bad as owning Auburn hats and having an Auburn tag.


WHATTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Dammit man! That's as bad as owning Auburn hats and having an Auburn tag.


No, it's bad but let's not get carried away.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

GO HOGS!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> No, it's bad but let's not get carried away.


Did you see what he just did? It's time for us to practice some tough love and do an intervention. Friends don't let friends support Hogs...or Auburn Battle Chickens.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, I'm just catching up on this thread. So Capt. Catfish was diddling his fishing buddy and how did it get exposed on facebook? And his wife was in with them too?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> OK, I'm just catching up on this thread. So Capt. Catfish was diddling his fishing buddy and how did it get exposed on facebook? And his wife was in with them too?


She found some emails to him from some Craigslist men seeking men ads, if I remember correctly. Then he convinced her he was hacked and she forgave him.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

It never works when 2 people in the same house are after the same weiner!


----------

